# Wo kann man denn hier eine Frage stellen



## susi47 (2. Juli 2007)

Ich habe eine Frage zu meinem Teich und kann nix finden, wo man hier sein Problem eingben kann.

Lg susi


----------



## karsten. (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wo kann man denn hier eine Frage stellen*

hier vielleicht ... 


 


 

mfG


----------



## Joachim (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wo kann man denn hier eine Frage stellen*

... unser Karsten wieder.  

Mein Tip an Susi: einfach mal einen Klick VOR dem Supportforum nach unten scrollen.


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wo kann man denn hier eine Frage stellen*

@ Karsten:
Super, ich hab sooo gelacht  

@Susi: Sry


----------



## karsten. (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wo kann man denn hier eine Frage stellen*

war ich wieder frech ?  

das täte mir Leid !

ich dachte schon geholfen zu haben  .....


also Bitte ! Nichts für ungut ! :


----------

